# Push air or Pull air !



## TwoHighCrimes (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Guys  

Ok so just a couple of quick questions please guys !

I have 2 centrifugal fans and a carbon scrubber and ducting to fit !
My questions are : Should i pull air through the carbon scrubber or push it ?

My cold air intake source is about 15ft away from my intake hole ...should i push air from the coolroom using a centrifugal fan through the ducting and into my intake hole or should i pull air through the ducting and let air flow into the grow room !

Also guys 1 more Question

How much reduction will my carbon scrubber cause to the fan that is pushing or pulling air?... a percentage value would be helpful ! 
I'm really looking for a few tips to prevent the fans causing friction and creating an unstable air flow !

Opps sorry guys i forgot to add ...1 more question ..

 My greenhouse is 12ft x 12ft x 10ft and my exaust fan and intake fan can move 953 cubic foot/minute yet my memory is telling me that air exchange should be 1 time every 3-5 minutes ??? My memory is'nt so good these days can someone confirm this ?? Or is it 3 times every 1 minute ??
 Thanks Guys .

Peace and Stay Safe ! THC !


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Dec 12, 2012)

Its ok guys i found some great info from THG ..

Thanks THG .
I personally like to exchange the air in my space 2-3 times a minute. If your fan is working at max pressure it takes about a minute and a half to exchange the air in your spaceNegative pressure means that you have more outgoing air than incoming air--this is why we pull the air through the space with an exhaust fan rather than blowing air into the space. By having negative pressure, you keep the smells of the grow room from sneaking through to the outside. You can stand right next to my flowering space and not be aware that it is full of plants almost ready to harvest. Rather than adding an intake fan, you should have more passive inlets and more exhaust


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 12, 2012)

its always easier to pull air then push it


----------



## Locked (Dec 12, 2012)

I always pull air..I never push it. It's all about the negative pressure for me.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank for the reply guys ! 
Pulling air it shall be !


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 12, 2012)

Always pull it when yur alones  But when yual gots company well I reckon yual wants to "Push It" real good! 

BWD


----------



## oldsman (Dec 13, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> ...But when yual gots company well I reckon yual wants to "Push It" real good!
> 
> BWD



Pushing it hard and far causes problems


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 13, 2012)

Nothin Like shaggin in the bush  All I gots to say 

BWD


----------



## greenfriend (Dec 13, 2012)

i have a 8x10x8 room and im running CO2 right now, but when i convert to an open system im going to run a 1200 cfm fan attached to 6' carbon filter to exhaust the room, so air will be exchanged every 40 sec or so. (intake not passive, using 500 cfm inline fan). Using different inline fans to cool the lights.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2012)

Pull


----------



## jmansweed (Dec 14, 2012)

I always pull air to create negative pressure. Rather than blowing possible contaminated air through the seams or leaks I like to pull air through them.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 3, 2013)

lanshan75 said:
			
		

> Guys,do you love cats, i am a girl who love cats very much,i just want to find some new friends to share the happiness of keeping cats.
> __________________________________
> share love,share happy,share useful information about WOW Gold and Buy WOW Gold


 

My wife is a big cat lover and I too have been know to pet her ***** from time to time 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## applepoop911 (Jan 6, 2013)

a pusher fan is only 80% as efficient as a puller fan.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2013)

applepoop911 said:
			
		

> a pusher fan is only 80% as efficient as a puller fan.





			
				applepoooop911 said:
			
		

> sure you have sources to back up your data



 Since you want everyone else to back their data where is yours? 



:holysheep:


----------



## applepoop911 (Jan 6, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Since you want everyone else to back their data where is yours?
> 
> 
> 
> :holysheep:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2013)

applepoop911 said:
			
		

> View attachment 199701



What the heck is that?

The first pic you found on a google search?


----------



## Sparkie (Feb 14, 2013)

Pmsl the backup data by the looks of things


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 25, 2013)

:rofl: 





			
				BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Always pull it when yur alones  But when yual gots company well I reckon yual wants to "Push It" real good!
> 
> BWD


 
ostpicsworthless: 

And that ain't gonna happen any time soon  .

Thanks for the input 'err' output maybe :rofl: :rofl: :48:


----------

